# 2012 Outback 260Fl



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 260FL, love it but confused about the tank plumbing. It appears that the shower drain is plumbed to the black water tank because with the grey water tank valve open the shower pan fills up sometimes, when I pull the handle for the black water tank the shower pan empties out. The keystone manual says some models are built this way. My concern is if its true do they use some type of check valve to prevent the black water from backing up into the shower pan or am I standing in crap? Another confusing aspect is with the grey water valve open my panel still reads its 2/3 full. Of course those things are seldom accurate. Anyone have knowledge or experience on this?

My valves are located in the left wheel well, two valves, the rear one is labeled gray, front one is black. If someone has the same trailer as mine I'd like to know if your valves are labeled like mine? Thanks!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

A call to Keystone customer service might answer your question. I've never heard of a shower being plumbed to the black water tank. What happens when you flush the toilet when water is backed up into the shower pan?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Odds are REALLY REALLY REALLY good that your tanks are simply mislabeled. (this has happened a LOT)









To test this, empty all tanks. Then fill the toilet tank with a hose and then empty the "Black" tank. If nothing comes out....swap the labels and you're good to go.

If water does come out...then you have a big problem, which would require you to take it back to dealer for warranty work.


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Just to close the loop on this thread....

I tested as suggested by Oregon Camper, and yes my labels are indeed backwards, grey is black, black is grey.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

nvsteve said:


> Just to close the loop on this thread....
> 
> I tested as suggested by Oregon Camper, and yes my labels are indeed backwards, grey is black, black is grey.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


A friend of mine has the same model. His labels were reversed too.







How hard can this job be for Gilligan?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

They got them right on my 2011!







. Funny that they are wrong in 2012....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nvsteve said:


> Just to close the loop on this thread....
> 
> I tested as suggested by Oregon Camper, and yes my labels are indeed backwards, grey is black, black is grey.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


Man...when are they ever going to fix this in their MFG process.









Glad it was an easy resolution for you. Enjoy the new Outback!!


----------

